# Fare il fico



## Zanahoria

Hola a todos!

Cómo se traduciría la expresión "Fare il fico" al español?


Gracias de antemano!


----------



## buenaparte

Fico è un bel ragazzo. Non capisco perché dovrebbe '_fare il fico'_
C'è contesto?
Poi, essendo un termine informale, troveremo molte traduzioni in base all località.


----------



## Geviert

La jerga tiene muchas variantes y esta expresión tiene para todos los gustos. Te aconsejaría aceptar todas las siguientes según el color y la zona.


----------



## esteban

Depende un poco del país porque "fico" se puede traducir de varias maneras, pero podría ser algo tipo:

dárselas de (muy) bello/buen mozo/modelo/papito/guapo

ejemplo: Carlos se las da de muy bello

hacerse el coqueto

ejemplo: Juan hace el coqueto


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Zanahoria

Gracias!


----------



## csilvia

Io ho sentito spesso usare:
"creerselo"
Ej: Esa tía se lo cree mucho
e, anche se con un'accezione leggermente diversa, ma che a me piace molto
"tirarse flores"
Ej: Cada vez se tira flores, no lo aguanto.


----------



## Estopa

csilvia said:


> Io ho sentito spesso usare:
> "creerselo"
> Ej: Esa tía se lo cree mucho


 
Forse sia più comune: "Se lo tiene muy creído" (= Se la tira ??)



csilvia said:


> e, anche se con un'accezione leggermente diversa, ma che a me piace molto
> "tirarse flores"
> Ej: Cada vez que se tira flores, no lo aguanto.


 
Non so se ho capito bene il significato della parola "fico" (pensavo che fosse qualcosa come lo spagnolo "pijo/pijito" ???). "Tirarse/Echarse flores" significa "alabarse", questo sarebbe tutt'un altro.


----------



## Geviert

Ecco la Treccani sul significato*:


fico*1 – Nel linguaggio giovanile, di persona abile, astuta, che si fa  ammirare per qualche sua particolare capacità, o anche elegante, di  bella presenza: _quanto sei fico!_; *fichétto*, *fichino* (o _fighétto_, _fighino_), riferiti soprattutto, come sost., a ragazzo frivolo, che ostenta abbigliamento e atteggiamenti legati alla moda.

_tirarsela, se la tira_, è corretto.


----------



## buenaparte

Estopa said:


> Non so se ho capito bene il significato della parola "fico" (pensavo che fosse qualcosa come lo spagnolo *"pijo/pijito"* ???).


 
Pijo = snob http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/pijo

Fico =bello http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/fico #2

Fico = churro http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/churro


----------



## csilvia

In realtà l'assenza del "que" ha un altro significato.
Non é la persona che non viene sopportata, ma l'azione in se', rimango con "cada vez se tira flores, no lo aguanto"
Nel senso di "Ogni volta se la tira, non lo sopporto!"


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Ecco la Treccani sul significato*:*
> 
> 
> fico[/B]1 – Nel linguaggio giovanile, di persona abile, astuta, che si fa  ammirare per qualche sua particolare capacità, o anche elegante, di  bella presenza: _quanto sei fico!_; *fichétto*, *fichino* (o _fighétto_, _fighino_), riferiti soprattutto, come sost., a ragazzo frivolo, che ostenta abbigliamento e atteggiamenti legati alla moda.
> 
> _tirarsela, se la tira_, è corretto.


 
¡Gracias! 
Parece que lo más parecido al "pijo" es el fighetto/fichetto y todas sus variantes.


----------



## Estopa

@csilvia Ah, scusa, hai ragione. Non avevo capito bene il senso della tua frase. Forse io userei un gerundio per esprimere questo: "Siempre se está echando flores".

Edit:
Userei l'espressione "Cada vez se echa flores" in situazioni concrete:
*Cada vez que vamos a su casa* a comer se echa flores sobre sus dotes como cocinero.


----------



## Neuromante

¿No hay ya un hilo enorme sobre este tema?


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> ¿No hay ya un hilo enorme sobre este tema?



Un hilo sobre esta expresión no, pero quizás podrían ayudar estas dos discusiones, por lo menos para entender qué significa fico: 
- en italiano-español > figone
- en italian-english> fico


----------



## Estopa

Larroja said:


> Un hilo sobre esta expresión no, pero quizás podrían ayudar estas dos discusiones, por lo menos para entender qué significa fico:
> - en italiano-español > figone
> - en italian-english> fico



Muchas gracias


----------



## uanez

"pPijo" sarebbe "fighetto", con un velato senso dispregiativo (per lo meno nel nord Italia), per "fare il figo" direi "chulo", 
invece "figo/a" (di persona) direi tío/a bueno/a.


----------



## Massimo_m

Bisogna stare attenti a non confondere: "*essere* un figo" è un apprezzamento positivo; al contrario, "*fare* il figo" di solito è una cosa negativa. 
Così, se dico "Tizio *è* davvero figo" sto esprimendo un giudizio molto positivo; se invece dico "Tizio *fa* sempre il figo" metto in evidenza un aspetto antipatico del carattere di una persona che, detto in altro modo, "se la tira".


----------



## Geviert

Mah, certamente_ essere un figo _potrà essere positivo, ma entrambi utilizzano l'espressione "figo" che, fino a prova contraria, è un gergalismo bello e buono. Direi, quindi, che è un apprezzamento positivo sì, ma gergale.


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> Mah, certamente_ essere un figo _potrà essere positivo, ma entrambi utilizzano l'espressione "figo" che, fino a prova contraria, è un gergalismo bello e buono. Direi, quindi, che è un apprezzamento positivo sì, ma gergale.


Certo, questo non è in dubbio. Parliamo di una locuzione molto diffusa ma pur sempre gergale.


----------



## Estopa

¿Entonces "fare il fico/figo" sería lo que en España se llama "chulearse (de algo)"?

¡Muy interesante este hilo!


----------



## uanez

Diría: "ponerse chulo" o "ser chulo".


----------

